# Japanese Yew



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Surprised not to see Japanese Yew mentioned. Those you wont find it in the wild I am guessing as it is a commonly used house shrub. So thought Id mention it. If you dont know what it looks like, look it up. Kinda resembles a type of young evergreen in the way of its needles. 8 ounces of it can kill a horse.


----------



## joecool911 (Jul 3, 2010)

Yew's do naturally exist in the wild of the northwest. Kinda goofy looking scraggly trees. Don't see many in forests that have been logged. They don't handle the process well.

Good book is plants of the pacific northwest coast. In paperback. Deals with coastal region from Alaska to California.


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

Our vet flipped when she saw our (then) baby goat, Cuzco, nibbling one of the shrubs near the barn when we lived out in western NY. She said it was Japanese yew and deadly to goats. I didn't tell her he'd been snacking on it all summer. Maybe it was just something that looked like Japanese yew. Or maybe Cuzco has an iron constitution. Either way, I'm glad no harm ever came of it.


----------



## idahonancy (Dec 13, 2008)

At work we use a form of Yew for chemotherapy. It is a medication that fights cancer. My baby goat ate 2 bites and had diarrhea for about 2 days, and so do many of my patients. 
IdahoNancy


----------

